# Are there any clomid success stories out there??



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

I'm new to FF - and to chatting on internet forums for that matter!! - and I am in desperate need of some positivity!  

I'm 30 years old and have been ttc for 2 years.  I am on my second round of clomid and taking medication for high prolactin levels and a (mildly) underactive thyroid. I know in comparison to others 2 years is no time at all but I just can't see a light at the end of the tunnel right now.  The thought of battling infertility for another 2 months depresses me, never mind another year or more.  

Last month was a completely different story. I was actually really excited as I took my first round of clomid and I was sure it would work 1st time for me.  My day 21 blood test after taking clomid confirmed I had indeed ovulated (where before I wasn't) and I figured it was bound to happen because my DH and I tick all the right boxes...I mean, we are both a healthy weight, eat a healthy diet, exercise regularly, barely drink, have never taken drugs and have reduced our caffeine intake - I thought, why wouldn't it work?  The only thing stopping us before was the fact that I wasn't ovulating and now I am!  Yet low and behold, come the end of the month I'm still not pregnant 

I know that clomid only makes you ovulate and that when you do you have the same chance of falling pregnant as someone ovulating naturally (20% per cycle or whatever the figure is) but I just feel like if it didn't work this time, why will it on the 2nd, 3rd, 5th time??  I feel like it actually working is an urban myth (I know that probably sounds silly but I'm not looking at this objectively or rationally right now).  I guess I'm just looking for someone to give me a glimmer of hope!

Sorry for being on a downer for my first post, I'm actually normally a positive person!!

Mrs S x


----------



## SarahG90 (May 24, 2012)

Hello 

I haven't looked on this board for a long time now but I thought I'd take a look today. 

Clomid worked for me on my second cycle (the first cycle didn't make me ovulate). Today I am 28 weeks pregnant  I had been trying for two years and it felt like forever. Even though many ladies on here are older than me and have been trying for far longer, it doesn't make it any easier for us personally! It's awful for everybody no matter what the circumstances are.

I remember doubting that just taking a tablet could mean the difference between becoming pregnant and not becoming pregnant but it clearly did its job (although I had unpleasant side effects).

I remember looking for Clomid success stories and I'm really glad to now be able to give one to somebody  stick with it! 

Good luck!!


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi SarahG

Congratulations!!  It is really inspiring to hear your success story and it gives me a little hope.  I just have to hope that just because I ovulated last month but am still not pregnant doesn't necessarily mean that it won't happen for me.

I know what you mean about the side effects...I suffered really badly last month with pressure headaches and sickness, yet surprisingly this month I haven't experienced anything.  It's a necessary evil I suppose!

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, I really needed to hear that!  

Best of luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## Princessbecs6 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm a success story ! I conceived my 2nd son on my 2nd cycle of clomid (100mg) I didn't ov on 50mg. It took us 16 months to fall for my eldest son but was natural in the end. And 18 months and 2 clomid cycles for second. Hang in there. It will happen xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs- I don't have a success story yet but figured we might be close on cycles and could be cycle buddies? Here's my story 

Hello ladies,  I just started my second round of clomid this month. 50 mg's again days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although this first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women. I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the second round works this time.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Danni

I'm a bit of a novice at all this really so please don't think me dense but what do cycle buddies actually do  I'd certainly love to have someone in a similar position to me to go through this with though!!  I'm halfway through my 4th clomid cycle now, taking 50mg days 2-5.  However this month I had a scan to see how many follicles I was developing and how big, but because I had so many 'ripe' ones (I had 6 follicles which I could potentially have released) the fertility nurse has told me to reduce the dosage to 50mg days 2,4 and 6 only next month.  

Fingers crossed that your second round works.  I'm kind of losing faith that it will work for me but only time will tell.  I don't know how you're finding this cycle but I found that the side effects for me were worst during my 1st round of clomid.  After that they really settled down.  Hope the same happens for you xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs- glad to hear back from you! I agree. My side effects were way worse the first round. Just a few hot flashes when I took the pills this time. Where are you at in your cycle? I'm on cd 23. Not feeling so sure since my day 21 progesteone levels were about the same as last month and I didn't get pregnant. I hoping to get scans done next month if this don't work. I'm kind of excited to see how many eggs I produce each month. Don't lose hope! Just think you have 6 eggs!!! Most women only have one! That's a sign!


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Danni - I hope you're right!  I'm on cd 16.  Not sure when to expect af tho as each cycle has been a different length.  It is nice to have that confirmation of how many you are producing and know for sure that you are going to ovulate.  This month I was only scanned on day 12 but next month they are going to track me over several days until I ovulate.  Should be interesting to see what happens.

It's good news that your progesterone levels are normal so don't give up hope.  I know reading things on the internet is not always the best but from what I have read it seems that clomid often works on the 2nd or 3rd cycles rather than straight away.  Has a reason been diagnosed for you, if you don't mind me asking?  I'm not ovulating on my own but haven't exactly been told the reason why.  I think it must be linked to my (only slightly) underactive thyroid and high prolactin levels as everything else appears normal xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope they have not told me yet. Right now it's unexplained fertility. When do you think you can test?


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Danni, I'm waiting to test next week.  Not sure when I should expect af as each month it's arrived at a different time but I am hoping not before Wednesday.  If it comes Mon/Tues it will mean another short luteal phase and no chance of getting pregnant  I'm cramping already though so not holding out much hope.  

One of my friends (who doesn't know we've been trying) had her baby yesterday and text me to say she'd arrived and how amazing she is, plus I then found out a girl I used to go to school with is now pregnant - yesterday was a very bad day lol!  I know it shouldn't bother me but I just want my turn already!!!

How are you getting on with everything?  Better than me I hope! xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've just seen from your signature that you're now on your third round.  I'm really sorry last month wasn't successful for you.  It completely sucks being in this position but don't give up hope.  Maybe it will be third time lucky for you xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs- thank you for your support. Yeah I ended up getting my period right on time. Figures. I had actually got my hopes up thinking it was my time. Now I'm a bit discouraged. Good news though the doctor said that if it does not work this month I can go up to 100 mg and come in for mid cycle ultrasounds and oradel. When are you due on?


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

I know how you feel. I'm feeling like it's never going to happen!! That is good news that your meds will be increased - at least it means trying something new. I anticipate coming on between tomorrow and Thursday  then it'll be onto my _5th _ round of clomid.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh no! My fingers and toes are crossed that the wicked witch stays away!! And yes I am excited I get to try something new so I have no good hope for this month working.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Good luck to all i am in the third round of clomid now so lets see what happens i also have my blood test and gynea appointment so we will see.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck Cleo! How far are you in this round? In also on my third round just finished my last pill today, ill ovulate on the 12th. Hopefully third times a charm for us both!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi girls hope you dont mind me joining. Im cycle 2 of Clomid after chemical pregnancy last month. Got my day 21 bloods on Friday but not holding out too much hope due to last months nightmare!! This might be our last month on Clomid as going for ivf. How you finding side effects? I had terrible headaches whilst taking tablets and around ovulation? Hope af has stayed away Mrs s!! X


----------



## ginsy (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't want to say I'm definitely a success story until I'm futher along, but I'm 6 weeks pregnant off my third dose of clomid! The first month I took it I had a good response, the second month I had a poor progesterone result and quite bad mid cycle bleeding, so not sure what was going on there, but the third month I got lucky. Had a prog result of 55 at 7dpo. Just hope little 'speck' as I'm calling it (cos was only a speck when I got scanned the other day) is planning on sticking around.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi ladies

True to form, af has reared her ugly head   On to the 5th round I go.

Danielle - I'm sorry to hear about last month's chemical pregnancy.  Getting a BFP only to have it taken away is so much worse than never having one at all (a la me).  I hope you're doing ok.  It's positive news though that you're being referred for IVF. I hope the waiting list isn't too long.  As for symptoms, mine have been a bit hit and miss.  The first cycle I really suffered...felt sick and had pressure headaches but after that things settled down.

Cleo - Good luck with your third round!  I hope this is it for you.

Ginsy - Thanks for your story...it's so lovely to hear about your success.  It gives me some hope!  Big congratulations!

Danni - How are you getting on?  

Right, now I'm going to go have a little cry  .  I've come to the realisation that clomid isn't going to do it for me - I mean if I'm producing 6 good follicles and it still doesn't happen surely there's something else amiss?!!  Moan over lol!!  

Good luck all xx


----------



## gemz1908 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I'm completely new to this forum thing but I saw this post and hoped no-one would mind me joining the conversation.

I've been trying for a baby with my husband properly for about 2 years. I have P.C.O.S so as you all know makes it a tad harder! Ive not had any luck so far and as my weight was too high my gyno wouldn't prescribe me clomid. Well I'm happy to say that I had an appointment yesterday and my BMI was finally what it needed to be! 

and as if that wasn't enough I started my first period for about a year the day before my appointment   Everything seems to be going to plan, Ive just taken my second 50mg tablet of my first cycle, I was just hoping that keeping up with the chat on here might give me more hope for the future and some support through the next no doubt tough months ahead! 

Any comments would be much appreciated, thank you


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that af has arrived Mrs s! How longs your cycle typically? Yes having a bfp is such a massive let down but this being the 3rd its sad to admit but im kinda used to it :-( I just dont hold out any hope or expectations with the pregnancies coz that way it's just slightly and I mean slightly bearable. 

Mrs s our IVF waiting list is super short, estimated to start in march April, we're very lucky to have a good hospital nearby which was awarded money to do ivf, staff there are great too. I made the decision to transfer hospitals some time back and it was best decision I ever made! Please dont loose hope though in your journey, I keep telling myself they can do so much these days and really Clomid is only the beginning so keep looking forward..., big hugs!

Welcome gems! How exciting starting your Clomid journey, are you having any bloods etc done throughout your cycle? These boards are good for keeping sane through it all. X


----------



## gemz1908 (Feb 7, 2013)

Danielle- thank you  I am really excited I know it's only the first step but its been a long time coming and it's just amazing to finally be on the right track! 

I've got a blood test booked for the 26th so hopefully it'll show all the rights things :-/ but my gyno said she would up the dose if not so I suppose that's something!

I hope everything is at least assisting with you? These boards are so good but it's sad to see the people's stories too  I know I wasn't the only one with issues but you never realise how many people actually need help do you?! 

Xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

danielle1370 said:


> Hi girls hope you dont mind me joining. Im cycle 2 of Clomid after chemical pregnancy last month. Got my day 21 bloods on Friday but not holding out too much hope due to last months nightmare!! This might be our last month on Clomid as going for ivf. How you finding side effects? I had terrible headaches whilst taking tablets and around ovulation? Hope af has stayed away Mrs s!! X


Danielle- welcome to the group, of course we don't mind you joining. I am so sorry about your loss but on the bright side you know it works! I really hope you get good results on your day 21 blood test. I hope this is your lucky month so you don't have to get to ivf. The side effects were the worst my first month but I still get some pretty bad hot flashes and headaches.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

ginsy said:


> I don't want to say I'm definitely a success story until I'm futher along, but I'm 6 weeks pregnant off my third dose of clomid! The first month I took it I had a good response, the second month I had a poor progesterone result and quite bad mid cycle bleeding, so not sure what was going on there, but the third month I got lucky. Had a prog result of 55 at 7dpo. Just hope little 'speck' as I'm calling it (cos was only a speck when I got scanned the other day) is planning on sticking around.
> 
> Good luck ladies.


Ginsy- thank you so much for your story! It gives me a glimmer of hope! Good luck and lots of sticky baby dust for you!


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

gemz1908 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm completely new to this forum thing but I saw this post and hoped no-one would mind me joining the conversation.
> 
> ...


Gemz- congratulations on reaching your bmi and starting your period! I am glad your on your journey to finally getting pregnant. I am in my third round so hopefully you have better luck then me.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs- I am so sorry that af showed up for you. Don't give up hope! Like Danielle said with our technology this is just the beginning. Please keep me updated. I have all my fingers and toes crossed you get some good news. As for me I'm waiting for ovulation now. Should be on Feb 12th so gearing up for plenty on baby dancing.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Gems youre completely right about fertility issues, it's a much more wide spread thing than I ever imagined. There are lots of sad stories but equally as many success stories too that's how I look at it. You see people with such complex difficulties have successes and that's reassuring for how advanced medicine is these days. How's everybody feeling atm?? Im awaiting my day 21 bloods to come back so me and oh have come away to Blackpool for the weekend to take our mind of things. Danni are you and dh ready for the period of baby dancing?? Think that's my favorite part of the month not just for obvious reasons hehe but coz you feel like youre in with a chance so it all feels so worthwhile!! Xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Danielle- yes we have started our week of baby dancing, although it is fun it's more of like a chore since we both work together at 60 hours a week right now lol. I tested on the opk yesterday and today and both negatives. I don't usually get a positive until cd 13 which is tomorrow. Woke up this morning and had some spotting and good ovulation cramping so think she's coming tomorrow. Good luck with your day 21 blood results. Ill go for mine around the 19th.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, lots of activity on her since I last posted!  Hi to any new folk joining us!!

Danni - Good luck with this month's baby dancing!!  I always feel best around ovulation as it means another chance for us to make it happen!  I'm currently on day 3 and have another scan booked for day 10 to start follicle tracking.  There is no dignity with fertility issues is there lol, what with all the probing!?!

Danielle - My cycles have varied between 25 and 28 days on clomid.  Off clomid they were anywhere between 23-31 days.  I'm sorry to hear that you've had difficulty staying pregnant.  Have you been given any reasons why this is happening?  Enjoy your weekend away in Blackpool though.  A change of scenery does the world of good.  I've got a trip to Stratford-Upon-Avon coming up soon for our 1st wedding anniversary and it can't come soon enough!

How's everyone else getting on?  xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks mrs! Good luck with your day 10 follicle tracking I hope there's some nice big juicy eggs in there


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well girls my bloods came back a whopping 41.9 so im happy to say the least  just gotta wait and see what happens now!! Hate this bit of the month, sooo anxious!! Mrs s they havent really given any reasons for the mc, I had all the bloods done which came back clear and after that they dont seem to interested in looking any further which I found a bit strange at first but gotta trust that they know best I suppose. I do think that's part of the reason therye moving us on to IVF as our consultant said at our last appointment hes here to make babies not just pregnancies.,..I like his way of thinking lol 

Yes being probe is all part of this glamorous journey   good luck with it though like Danni says hope there's some good eggs!!! Did you get your pos opk today Danni? X


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Danielle- that is an awesome number! Mine have only ever been in the higher 20's. I tested this morning and negative so pretty shocked as I always ovulate on cd 13 which is today and I already ovulate on my own. So hoping its just a but late this month and I get it tomorrow.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

My fingers are crossed that your opk is positive today, it can come late or early so youre by no means out of the running just yet lol keep us posted!! X x


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

I got my positive this morning! Off to continue plenty of baby dancing!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yey you go for it lol xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey ladies, good news all round - Danielle on your prog levels and Danni for your positive opk!  I love using the digital ones lol and getting the smiley face...I just like to test positive on something   

Danielle - When is D-day??  I'm seriously hoping this is the month for all of us xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs- thank you! I love the digital ones too. How are things with you?


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site. Wanted to hear of any success stories when taking chlomid 25mg and metformin 1000mg? I am just waiting for my ad to come so I can start taking the chlomid. This will be the first month on it and wanted to know if anyone fallen first time? 

Appreciate any feedback xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hiya

Well today's day 27 and no sign of af so far but im waiting till day 33 to test as this is when my previous 2 chemical pregnancies have ended so I figure if I wait till then to test might save me the heartache if you know what I mean. No symptoms of preg though so not holding out much hope plus I've got serious pmt lol how's things with you mrs s? 

Welcome Lily, im not a success story as yet but prayin to become one this month lol when's af due? It's exciting starting treatment isn't it!! Xx


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Danielle,

Thanks for your reply. I know, I'm so excited to start taking it. My consultant starting me on 25mg then will up it each cycle, will do only 4 cycles on it. Can't wait, i have to take it days 2-5 then I have a scan between cycle days 9-12 to see if follicles ready, then they give me an injection to release them. Is that what you do with clomid? Havnt a clue, first time taking any treatment!

Been pregnant 3 times naturally, miscarriage with 2 and then had an eptopic so they had to remove my tube. Do you ovulate both sides with clomid? Forgot to ask my consultant!

Ahh how exciting, well stay positive hun, you never know this could me your month! Let me know how you get on. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Danielle- fingers crossed you get a bfp this month. Holding out on testing takes some will power.

Lily- welcome, no one on this board is a success story yet. I am on my third round. Never been pregnant before so at least you have that going for you. Only starting on 25 mg is a bit odd though. Most doctors start at 50 mg. good you get ultrasounds your first cycle. If this round does not work then I start ultrasounds and a hcg trigger **** my 4th round. I just ovulated Tuesday so officially in the dreaded two week wait.


----------



## Lilyrose01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks hun. Well I thought he said 25mg in my consultation as he wanted to see how I react to them because of my age being 25. However when I checked the tablets I collected they say 50mg and I received a letter from him today to say he has put me on 50mg clomid. Not sure wether to ring him and check or just take the 50mg, I suppose I'll have better chance with the 50 if the 25 is quite low. 

Yeah I'm hoping the scans and injection will work well, fingers crossed! Hopefully that may do it for you when they try that. I'm doing 4 cycles of clomid then IUI next. 

I'm so excited to start, just waiting now for AF to come. Although the last couple of mornings been feeling sick and boobs hurting, could that be the metformin kicking in?

Xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Lily- I've never taken metforium so I'm not sure but I've heard it has side effects. Good luck on af coming so you can start your pills!


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey ladies!

Danni - I'm doing ok thanks.  Had a rough few days after starting af but feeling a little more positive now.  How are you doing?

Lily - I wouldn't worry about being started on 25mg.  I've been told to reduce my dosage (I now take 50mg of clomid on days 2, 4 and 6 only) as I was producing too many follicles so 25mg may be plenty for you.  I'd check either way with your consultant, just to be sure.  I know when you produce too many the specialist may advise you to stop trying as they don't want to risk a multiple pregnancy (as appealing as that sounds they consider it to be less than ideal due to the risks involved) and when every month counts that's not what you want to do!

How's everyone feeling at the min?  xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you all loads of luck.... My little girl is now 15 months and was a clomid baby  I've since has another baby natrually, and never ovulated on my own prior to treatment. I did have ovarian drilling too, and took metformin, but do believe that I wouldn't have happened without the clomid.... Good luck ladies, I hope clomid brings you your miracles too  

Amy x


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Mrs- I'm doing good, ovulated on Wednesday. I go for my day 21 blood test on the 21st. So fingers crossed the number is higher then last month. How are you? 

Amy- thank you so much for an encouraging story!


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi girls its all over for me this month af arrived yesterday. Absolutely gutted and cried all of last night and questioned whether im really up for this whole journey emotionally.... It's just sooo hard picking yourself up time and time again. Good luck to you all this month xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Danielle- I am SO sorry! I know the emotional roller coaster sucks but don't give up hope! I'm still praying for you! Let me know what's your next step. I'm pulling for you!


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't lose hope, we are all here for you.

I'm awaiting the dreaded witch this week, however I'm on a clomid free cycle so who knows what will happen  

It is really horrible


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Im sorry to hear that Danielle.  Sending you big hugs.  Stay strong and don't lose faith...our time is coming.  We have to believe it or we'll crack!!  

Spudlin - i've got everything crossed for you that af doesn't show her ugly face.  Wishing you all the best.

Xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Im just trying to get myself pulled back round again it's just id put so much pressure on myself this month as it's our last on Clomid before ivf so really wanted it to work. The clinic has taken me off Clomid now as they were concerned about my headaches as last month I had shooting pains up the left side of my head so they said I shouldn't take them. So this month ill be having s natural cycle, wonder what my day 21 bloods will show without Clomid

Spudlin, have you had day 21 bloods this natural cycle?

Danni- any blood results back yet?

Without Clomid in my system will ovulation still kinda be encouraged because of previously taking it or does it literally only work when it is in you?

Thanks for your support girls


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Danielle- I have heard even though your not on clomid it has jump started many womens body's and they got pregnant on a natural cycle so it's still possible yiy can ovulate from the clomid still being in your system. When I first started clomid I had to try a natural cycle to get all my numbers and my day 21 blood was a 10. I go for my day 21 blood test Thursday. Ill get the results back Friday and am testing Sunday. Two days early. Has you doctor even tried an iui?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Danielle,

my non clomid progesterone was poo at 4!! was only 14 with the clomid, although when I rang for results I was initially told they were normal!!! I had to push for a figure, but this was at the GP surgery not through consultant. He hasn't been interested in doing bloods. So in answer to your comment about AF showing up mrs, I don't think it will but don't think I will get BFP either   my crappy body.

I am waiting for confirmation that my hsg has been ordered, then if still no AF I have to test and if BFN (which I'm sure it will be  ) I have been given provera to induce AF so they can calculate for the hsg.

He has given me more rounds of clomid, but is keen to send me down IVF route. I have only tried 2 cycles and have to pay for IVF so keen to have at least a couple more tries once oh returns from working away. I will have follicle tracking with the next lot and all being well and I get follies growing they will give me a trigger shot to release them  

It all sends ya a little bit   and  and you hope and   that your time will come, but we have to stay   and look after each other


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi thanks for the replies, I'm hoping that the clomid will have kick started these ovaries lol 

Danni-  our consultant has said that iui isn't for us as the need to carefully select the eg to ensure the best is used,with me its not so much getting preg that's the problem, its keeping it.

Spudlin- sounds like u have things in the pipe line, my hysreroscopy is next week, I'm dreading it!  Im still going for day 21 bloods this month so well see, dam doctors surgery haven't got a clue, I always ask for the number and draw my own conclusions lol 

We will all have to carry on supporting each other thru this tough journey   xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello. Clomid success story here! Used it for my first daughter as have PCOS & didn't ovulate naturally. I had success on my 8th Clomid cycle - just when I was beginning to give up on it. Hang in there! 


Good luck. xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Rosie- thank you so much for your positive response. It's nice to hear. 3 rounds feels like forever!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I remember it well! 8 rounds felt like it was never going to work. We effectively gave up & were just gearing ourselves up mentally & physically for IVF when we got our BFP that stuck. Just goes to show, try and stay positive, even in your darkest moments.

Good luck! xxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Still no AF guys   but I don't feel any different and knowing my crap cycles and poo progesterone I know I'm not prego. I am waiting for my letter about hsg before I test and take provera to induce a bleed so I can have my scan.

Why does everything drag out so long every month? I know getting AF is horrid, but sometimes I wish I just did cos I know I'm not preg so an AF would at least mean something works  

It is lovely to hear success stories and it is hearing those that keep us all going I think, otherwise we are all in danger of going a little bit  

      to all my clomid family


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Spudlin- what cycle day are you on? You got some nerves to hold out on testing because I sure would be lol. When are you getting the results of your hcg test?

As for me went for my day 21 blood test and it was even lower then the last two months... Ugh! So no high hopes for this month either. I will test Monday. Two days early.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been here so many times hun, AF all over the place since I came off the pill 3 years ago, only been ttc for a year though, would have started sooner had we known, but you don't do you?  

It's a hsg scan I'm having hun, not had it yet, waiting for appointment before I test cos I'll need to start provera to induce AF. I just know I'm not preg, hardly dtd before OH went away to work and was very early on in cycle, which was also not a clomid cycle as didn't want to waste it with him going away


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Bfn for me this morning. Feel gutted inside... Been crying all morning. I just feel so lost and empty inside, what am I doing wrong. I don't get it.


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Arrr Danni I was the same this month hun, thought exactly the same, text my mam saying wtf if there's a sperm and an egg there then what's going wrong. There's always next month though and just think every month that goes by, youre one more month closer to getting more help that's more likely to help. Keep strong and wer here for you xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Danni, I feel so sad for you.  I'm sorry you feel so down.  I don't know what we are doing wrong.  My hubby's best mate recently said he and his fiancée will start trying as soon as they are married in Dec and all I keep thinking is you'll be pregnant before we are.  Sad but true.  

Hang on in there hun xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi girls just wanted to check in and see how youre all doing? Danni are you feeling any better? 

Mrs s it's awful when people say they'll start ttc soon, even though it's not a race it's so hard to bare when others get pregnant so easily and wer stuck on this difficult journey.

Today I had my hysteroscopy, it was awful, painful and really uncomfortable but thankfully it was over quickly, and the good news is everything was fine and he also gave me a ' scratch' which is thought to help implantation. Shame im on a natural month and probs won't even ovulate!! Anyways weve got our first IVF appointment on Tuesday so can't wait for that!

Take care xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah ladies, stay strong. BFN for me too, but like I said I wasn't holding my breath as we dtd very early on and then OH went away to work, where he has been for a month on Sunday!!! Thankfully it is going quickly and it is giving me time to sort all my scans etc.

I have got the go ahead from the scan dept, so just need to take my provera to induce AF, although I have had some pinkish spotting today (sorry if tmi  ). So hopefully will be having scan in next few weeks  

It is so hard when people start their planning when we are struggling. My brother and his monster wife announced the same to us at Christmas, with a moan about how they weren't preg straight away. I had to admit, and I feel a bit bad about it, but I was pleased, cos nothing would upset me more than her being pregnant before me  . She is the type to fall in muck and smell of roses!!!

On a positive note, I am keeping myself very busy. I have been doing some freelance work and it has really taken off   it all helps to divert the mind away from misery


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Spudlin- sorry to hear about your bfn. Hoping next month you can baby dance some more.

Danielle- good to hear your moving in to the next stage and your hysterectomy went well. Lets hope that scratch will help! Ill keep my fingers crossed. I'm doing okay staying busy with work waiting for the witch to arrive should be here today, tomorrow by the latest. 

Mrs- thank you. I know how you feel. I just had a friend have her baby and about 5 who just found out there pregnant. It's like everyone around me. Aggg so frustrating!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ladies, this might sound like a bit of a daft piece of advice, but please bear with me. Many of us who have problems conceiving/ fertility problems also have issues like tiled uterus or other slight physical things internally going on that can hinder things. For me it's that my cervix is always very difficult for anyone to find. Recently found out it's up and to the right, which is why health professionals have a lot of difficulty finding it. I once read something about gravity and sperm and thought will give it a go. I'm talking about more than just propping bum on a pillow after BM, but literally putting your legs and bum up the wall/ bed head after BM. It seems to have worked for me as was having BM at the rit times, but not working until I did this & did this both times I got pg. might just be coincidence, but can't hurt right? 


Fingers well and truly crossed for all of you and don't give up. Seems like it's taking forever, but for me it was 8th cycle, so it can work after a number of Clomid cycles.   


Rosie. xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Well ladies the witch finally showed her face today. I called the doctor today and I get to move up to 100 mg and come in march 12th for a mid cycle ultrasound with the ovidrel shot.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Danni I got a bit excited thinking my AF had come (already got a BFN  ) but only spotted for a day then nothing  

This happened last month and then I got AF a couple days later, so hanging on a couple more days before taking provera. I'm clomid and OH free this month (bar a couple of very early bonks  ) so know my BFN was correct, but will double check before the provera touches my mouth  

Why oh Why is it so complicated?

Ho hum, the quest continues


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey ladies, how's everything going?  Any news spudlin or did AF finally arrive?  I seriously hope it's good news because I think we could all use some positivity.  I've just started spotting so I know AF is on her way either tomorrow or Wednesday  I'm feeling surprisingly ok at the moment but I'm sure it won't last!  I've made my peace with clomid not working for me and I'm just chomping at the bit to move onto the next treatment.  One more round and 6 weeks to go lol.

Danni - That's good news about your appt on 12th March - not long to go!  Let us know how you get on.

Danielle - Sorry for being clueless but what's a 'scratch' and how does it help with implantation?  I've not heard of it before.  I certainly hope it works for you.  But at least you have your IVF appt to focus on!  That's really exciting!!

Keep positive everyone! xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry to hear that none of us have had much luck with the Clomid but keep your chin up and just think there are other options as I've found out today. Our appointment went great, wer starting ivf when my period arrives on the 21st of this month, we are so blessed to live fairly close to a very good hospital with no waiting list for nhs patients. We are both so excited about the next month or two although I think it's going to be one heck of an emotional rollercoaster just like the Clomid and everything else.

I'll keep an eye on this board though so I can see how you girls are doing. I really wish you all the best with your Clomid journeys and beyond. Lets see some success stories on here   xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ps forgot to say the scratch I was talking about has some research behind it to say it helps others disagree but my consultant was in there doing the hysteroscopy and just went for it xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck with your IVF Danielle,

I still haven't got AF, despite the small day of spotting I had last week. I have tested again BFN so started provera today. He has given me 7 days to take, then when I get AF I need to ring the scan dept to arrange my hsg.

Had a surprise text today from OH. After telling me last night that it was looking unlikely he would get a break in his work to get home before end of April, he text today asking to take me out Fri night  

Very excited about seeing him as he has been away 5 weeks now!!! But the ttc will have to be on hold as I am not allowed to actively try whilst awaiting this scan  

At least we can enjoy the practicing   sorry tmi lol


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ladies. Just checking in. Finished my last pill today. Hoping the upped dosage to 100 mg is it for this fourth cycle. Went and got my noverall injection from the pharmacy and it was $230. I almost had a heart attack but of course insurance don't cover it. Waiting for march 12th to go in for my mid cycle ultrasound. First one so I'm a but nervous.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Danielle, that's amazing news!  Things are moving very fast for you then - you're very lucky that there's no waiting list!  Let's hope your good fortune leads to the desired outcome first time!!  Best of luck xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

There is no waiting list for an ultrasound or the trigger shot. So I got lucky I guess lol. I don't feel like things are moving very fast though.. This fourth round is dragging and feels hopeless. If it hasn't worked three times now what makes the fourth round any different.. How are things going for you?


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Danni, sorry I wasn't very clear - I meant the other Danielle for getting started with IVF.  How are you doing?  I know what you mean, I've just started my 6th round of clomid.  I'm on countdown to my next appointment and it feels so far away.  I feel like I'm wishing my life away at the minute, wanting to be further along in this journey than I already am.  

Think positive about this cycle though, at least you are trying something different.  Do you know what the next step will be for you if clomid doesn't work? xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry mrs. I completely forgot Danielle posted before me lol. We have not discussed the next steps yet. I get 6 rounds all together and then probably try an iui then it's off to ivf.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

It sounds like you and I are on similar paths Danni.  I'll start IUI after my next appointment and then I imagine it will be onto IVF.  I'm not sure how I feel about IUI for us...with various hormonal imbalances causing the problem and no apparent issue with the sperm meeting the egg I don't know how it will make any difference.  It just seems to me that it's another hoop to jump through before anyone really helps.  I certainly hope I'm wrong though!!


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies, hope every one is doing well. Had my mid cycle ultrasound today and found out we have 10 eggs! So they decidednot to give me my noverall injection shot. Didn't want to overstimulate the overies or be like octomom lol. Waiting for my positive on my opk then plenty of baby dancing. Maybe we will get lucky and catch one of them. Only 2 of the 10 were the size they need to be but the rest could grow. Uterine lining was where it needed to be.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Any updates ladies? How is everyone doing?


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Danni, I'm much the same.  On my sixth and final (as far as I'm aware) round.  I had some good news yesterday though - my next hospital appointment has been brought forward a week so that means only 3 more to go until I see my consultant again.  We should hopefully get referred for IUI, or at least, that's what was implied last time.  

How are you getting on? xx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad to hear your appointment got moved up!! Hope it brings good news with it! As for me. I am just waiting to test on march 25th. Two days before af is due.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there a reason you test 2 days early?  I only ask as I prefer to wait for af rather than getting a bfn - I always find the latter so much more distressing.  I've got everything crossed for you hun, I hope to God that this is your month. xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Because it does not bother me to see a negative test. Af will come regardless. Two days before let's me know that af is coming when the test is negative so I can be prepared with supplies.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Update: tested this morning and bfn. Figures as much. Don't know why I keep thinking anything will change. We had 11 eggs. What a joke. Been crying all morning. Waiting for the witch to arrive Wednesday then off to round 5 of clomid..


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Need some support i am on my fourth round of clomid and have five more rounds left and i am starting acupuncture next month. I am really down i started crying this morning as i feel like i am on a emotional rollercoaster my sis baby is due in june and every month is gettinv harder and harder. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Vicks87 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Cleohegarty.

I am so sorry to hear how down you are feeling today. It is an emotional rollercoaster and I know how you feel with regards to your Sister's baby. My Niece will be 2 in May and I love her like she is my own, having her come into the family has actually helped me so I am almost certain you will feel the same the first time you hold your new baby Niece or Nephew. I know how hard it is watching and hearing of family members and friends falling pregnant, but it will be you soon. Stay positive as it will all be a distant memory one day.

I am currently on my first round of Clomid and have had no side effects what-so-ever (not sure if that's a good thing or not) but I have my ultra-sound booked for Wednesday first thing and am praying so hard that there will be some mature follicles there waiting.

If you need to talk, I am here x


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Cleo.

Sending you big hugs    .  There's nothing anyone can say that will help or change things, I know this all too well.  But in a world where every woman and her dog seems to be pregnant or trying to get pregnant, it helps to be reminded that you are not on your own going through this or feeling this way.  It's horrible being in this position and I wish everyday I was living a different life but you've just got to focus on the positives.  Acupuncture is something new to try for one and the fact that you still have 5 more cycles to go is a positive too!  

All you can do is keeping going.  In the words of my husband 'you are doing everything you can'.  And while sometimes it doesn't seem enough (I often want to scream when he says this!) you are still working hard to achieve success.  Try to keep that in mind hun.

xxx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Danni - Just seen your update.  I'm so sorry hun.  Massive hugs for you too      .  Please don't give up hope.  As I've said to Cleo, you're doing everything you can and you're far from the end yet.  Things will change, it's just a matter of time xxx


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Update- I got my af today.. On to round 5 of clomid.. Feeling hopeless why would it work the 5th if it hasn't already.. I have a mid cycle ultrasound scheduled tomorrow at 10:45 with a following up appointment.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that it can work though hun but it is hard to stay positive. It has worked for me even though miscarried. Take care.


----------



## JacquiP (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I had clomid in 2011 and now have a beautiful 14 month old baby boy. We conceived him on our 3rd round on clomid. We started ttc again at the end of last year and fell pregnant very quickly but sadly had a miscarriage at 7 weeks which was horrendous. I am not on cd 14 of my 2nd month of clomid and hoping it will work again for us. 
Wishing you all he best.xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Nothing again am thinking of having a break from clomid as i have been given nine months worth and not best pleased about it this will be my fifth round not sure what to do was going to try acupuncture next month as well. Should i stick with it even though my periods are getting lighter and this is so hard. Help


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bfn for me   i guess clomid has failed for me.  Went on a day trip out today but ended up coming home early as i just started crying as soon as af arrived.  It was made worse by the fact that it was 2days later than expected.  Didnt help myself either as i checked ******** which was full of comments about how marvellous it is to be pregnant.  Oh well,ive cracked open a bottle of bubbly because i just think sod it!! Hope all you other ladies are having better luck than me xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

Decided to have a break and get some baby guinea pigs instead. Was a hard decision but a good one acupuncture here i come.


----------



## Laura111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello to everyone. I starting to read this thread and it rang so many bells with me. It's good to hear the success stories. We have been trying for 2 years. Really feels that everything else is on hold. I'm starting my 8 th round of Clomid (which seems excessive, when nothings happened) have ovulated on most cycles on 100mg but am not showing I have ovulated until day 28 bloods. Which I'm not sure if this means the Clomid is working or not? I have not had any side effects either. I've been told by my consultant there's nothing else that can be done for another year. I don't want to be on Clomid longer than the recommended. 

I've also been started on progesterone pessaries due to late ovulating. Just wondering if anyone else had a similar issue? 

Good luck everyone it's a hard slog sometimes but it'll be worth it, hopefully!!x


----------



## Silver star (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey , I have 2 friends both on clomid , both on the 5th month . With no joy yet ! 
Would any one recommend having a hyso ??


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Laura, I'm afraid I can't comment on the progesterone pessaries but I can say that I'm on my 7th round of clomid and I've had very few side effects so I don't think that's anything to worry about - just feel very lucky as others have quite a horrible time on it.  From what you've said it sounds like you are ovulating on clomid, albeit later in your cycle if it's not showing up until a day 28 test.  It still means it's working!  As far as I'm aware from what I have read on the internet and heard from my fertility nurse you can have up to 12 cycles of clomid, though I'm sure your consultant won't prescribe any more than the recommended amount.  How come they won't help you for another year if clomid does not work?

Silver star - Not entirely sure what a hyso is...do you mean a HSG?  If you do, I would say that yes, it's a really important test to have done as it will show if anything is blocked.  No point being on clomid if there is a blockage as nothing will be able to 'meet'!


----------



## Silver star (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi , mrs ss30 , 
Thanks for reply as hysteroscopy , I've just had one , before my IVF ,

Xxx


----------



## Laura111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply mrs s.
That's reassuring. I was told by my consultant that because I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility ( although I have not ovulated on every round of the Clomid) I was not eligible for ivf until ttc for 3 years. Ive since checked the NICE guidelines which says two years. She ruled out IUI saying it was not indicated. I tried to speak about my concerns regarding Clomid and the lack f any other treatment options. I was told by the secretary of the consultant not to worry as the doctor has currently got someone who has been on Clomid for 3 years! 

Good luck with your next round xx


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

First session of acupuncture done needles did not hurt and i also got a back massage. Fingers crossed i get my bfp soon. Back to clomid next time af shows hoping that this works.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ladies, I have not been on here in forever! Figured I would update. I am now on my 6th round of clomid. We got to do our first iui with noverall on Friday. We've had plenty of sex so just waiting in this 2ww now. Hoping the rest of you have had better luck.


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any clomid success stories on rounds 5 or 6 ? I have ovulated on 50mgs of clomid in previous cycles and I have heard that  success usually occurs in rounds 1-3. Looking for some hope and inspiration. This whole process is just so draining.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Me too hun  

Any later on success stories would certainly boost me whilst I'm about to embark on round 6


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Spudlin, it's terrible isn't it. So disheartening every month. I am just about to start round 5 but just can't see how this time is going to be any different?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

We just have to keep positive hun


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

We've just finished our 8th cycle (AF in a couple of days, and I  can feel it coming!!). Doctors thought they should give us a chance to try and conceive naturally before going to IVF/ICSI. My DH's sperm's morphology has been varying between 0 and 3% in the last year. So I'm starting to think that we've been wasting our time with clomid. Apparently, under our circumstances, the NHS won't fund us for IVF until we reach 12 failed cycle of clomid. 4 to go I guess, but boy is the recurring failure difficult to handle. Plus it seems that every birth announcement around us coincides with AF's visit...

Trying to stay hopeful. Any success stories with Clomid after 8 cycles?

xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Froggy, I couldn't agree more about the preg announcements. My hideous sister in law announced their baby news last week, smack bang in middle of AF and also 2 weeks before my 40th birthday  

Has been a real struggle to stay positive this month I can tell you


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ladies. I haven't been on this thread in forever. I just came across and figured if update. We ended up doing 8 rounds of clomid plus 2 iui's all bfn. I had surgery and they found endometriosis they removed and they also removed my left tube. I switched doctors and did 2 rounds of fermera both bfn. I am currently on round 3 of fermera with menopur. Our first injection cycle. Hard to believe I got on this thread a year ago and am still with a fertility clinic and not pregnant... Hope the rest of you are having better luck then me. Been two years.. A whole year on fertility medication. Maybe injections are our magic combo.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey Danni, nice to hear from you (or not, depending on how you look at it!).  I'm in exactly the same position as you - still here after over a year of fertility treatment and over three years trying.  It's heartbreaking to not have achieved a pregnancy yet...starting to feel like it will never happen.  We did 7 rounds of clomid and 4 IUI's (5 if you count one abandoned attempt for over-stimming) with injections - all bfn.  We are now on the waiting list for IVF and hope to start in Feb/March 14.  I've got to go for an MRI scan in Dec to investigate why my prolactin levels are consistently high - one possible reason being that there could be a (benign) tumour on the pituitary gland in the brain.  I'm not entirely convinced this is causing the problem though as it has been successfully managed with drugs but I'm still not pregnant.  If that's not the problem though, I'm not sure how many more things they can find wrong with me.  They've established that I have high prolactin levels, wasn't ovulating on my own and have an underactive thyroid and now they're investigating brain tumours!  It feels like every time we overcome a problem another arises...getting the planets to align would be easier  !!

How are you coping with it all though Danni?  I must admit, I've not been handling things very well.  I know I need to be more positive but it's bloody hard! xx


----------

